# Phobya Lüftersteuerung



## Flexsist (19. Juni 2014)

*Phobya Lüftersteuerung*

Hallo Aquatuning,

da ich auf der Homepage von Phobya keine Kontaktdaten finden konnte wende ich mich mal an euch, da auch bei euch gekauft, und hoffe ihr könnt es weiterleiten.

Es geht um den Phobya Touch 6 Fan Controller. Das Display sitzt recht lose im Gehäuse und klappert/gibt nach beim drauf drücken, für ein Touch-Screen ehr schlecht, da sollte Phobya dringend nachbessern. Achja, das Display flackert auch, also nicht das ganze, das wandert von sektion zu sektion, mal ist es die Tempanzeige, dann die Speed/Volt Anzeige, dann mal das Lüfter-Icon, dann der Balken unten usw usw usw....

Desweiteren hätte ich für das "gute" Stück noch ein Verbesserungsvorschlag was den AUTO-Mode angeht. Es wäre schön gewesen wenn man Temparaturen selber festlegen könnte, ab wann das Teil die Lüfter hoch und wieder runter regeln soll. In der Beschreibung / Anleitung steht auch nicht ab wann sie das tut. Daher nutze ich die Temparatur Sensoren erst garnicht, sondern switche immer zwischen Manuell (5V) im Idle & Auto (ohne Temp-Sensor 12V) fürs zocken hin und her. Eigentlich hatte ich mir sie extra wegen dem Auto-Mode erst gekauft, weil ich es leid war immer erst alles einstellen zu müssen wenn ich mal zocken will. :/

So, ich glaub das wars, vorerst.^^ Ich hoffe ihr habt bei Phobya einen Ansprechpartner der dafür ein offnes Ohr hat.

MfG Flexsist


----------



## Jeanboy (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Phobya Lüftersteuerung*

Kontakt - Phobya | Fear it!


----------



## Flexsist (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Phobya Lüftersteuerung*

WTF ... Okay, jetzt hab ichs auch gefunden, ganz klein unten in der Ecke. Die wollen vielleicht garkein kontakt.


----------



## AquaHero@AT (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Phobya Lüftersteuerung*

Hallo,
die Anfrage ist soweit ich weiß beantwortet worden. Diese Seite muss einmal Grundauf aktualsiert werden, da gebe ich euch recht  Aber solltet ihr wichtig Fragen haben, wendet euch ruhig an uns!


----------



## Flexsist (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Phobya Lüftersteuerung*



> Hallo,
> die Anfrage ist soweit ich weiß beantwortet worden. Diese Seite muss einmal Grundauf aktualsiert werden, da gebe ich euch recht  Aber solltet ihr wichtig Fragen haben, wendet euch ruhig an uns!


Jop, Phobya hat mir geantwortet. 

Zu den ersten beiden Sachen...


> Das Display sitzt recht lose im Gehäuse und klappert/gibt nach beim drauf  drücken, für ein Touch-Screen ehr schlecht, da sollte Phobya dringend  nachbessern. Achja, das Display flackert auch, also nicht das ganze, das  wandert von sektion zu sektion, mal ist es die Tempanzeige, dann die  Speed/Volt Anzeige, dann mal das Lüfter-Icon, dann der Balken unten usw  usw usw....


...sagten sie das da wohl ein Defekt vorliegt. Allerdings habe ich so garkeine Lust das Teil wieder auszubauen, das würde nur wieder viel zu viel Zeit in Anspruch nehmen.

PS. Das flackern hat komischerweise aufgehört.

Und für....



> Desweiteren hätte ich für das "gute" Stück noch ein  Verbesserungsvorschlag was den AUTO-Mode angeht. Es wäre schön gewesen  wenn man Temparaturen selber festlegen könnte, ab wann das Teil die  Lüfter hoch und wieder runter regeln soll. In der Beschreibung /  Anleitung steht auch nicht ab wann sie das tut. Daher nutze ich die  Temparatur Sensoren erst garnicht, sondern switche immer zwischen  Manuell (5V) im Idle & Auto (ohne Temp-Sensor 12V) fürs zocken hin  und her. Eigentlich hatte ich mir sie extra wegen dem Auto-Mode erst  gekauft, weil ich es leid war immer erst alles einstellen zu müssen wenn  ich mal zocken will. :/


... haben sie sich bedankt. Womöglich wird diese Funktion in einer späteren Version Einzug finden. 

MfG


----------



## AquaHero@AT (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Phobya Lüftersteuerung*

Das ist gut, dann wünschen wir da mal viel Erfolg


----------



## Flexsist (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Phobya Lüftersteuerung*

Hallo *AquaHero@AT*,

ich hab da mal noch eine Frage. Ich habe die oben genannte Lüftersteuerung zusammen mit einem NB Eloop B12-4 im April über einen Freund bei euch bestellt. Der B12-4 weißt nun leider einen Defekt auf (klackern beim Anlaufen & niedrigen Drehzahlen). Mir ist klar das jede Art von RMA über meinen Freund abgewickelt werden muss. Jedoch möchte ich mich im Vorfeld noch erkundigen ob es möglich ist den B12-4 im Rahmen der RMA gegen einen B12-3 umzutauschen?

*EDIT:* Hm, Urlaub?

MfG


----------



## AquaHero@AT (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Phobya Lüftersteuerung*

Hallo Flexsist,
sorry für die späte Antwort. Wenn du noch innerhalb der 2 Jahre nach Rechnungserstellung liegst, dann können wir die Lüfter nach dem einsenden gerne tauschen.


----------



## Flexsist (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Phobya Lüftersteuerung*

Wie läuft die RMA bei euch denn ab? Warten jetzt schon fast 3 Tage auf das RMA Versand-Ticket. 

MfG


----------



## AquaHero@AT (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Phobya Lüftersteuerung*

Ruf doch mal an und frag nach der Frau Weiss, dann kannst du schneller an die antwort kommen. Frau Fenske ist diese Woche im Urlaub und die Frau Weiss macht die Vertretung und hat dadurch alle Hände voll zu tun. Wie gesagt, kurz anrufen und dir wird weitergeholfen.


----------



## Flexsist (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Phobya Lüftersteuerung*

Hat sich erledigt, ich sehe nicht ein Versandkosten für RMA selbst zu tragen. War das letzte mal dass ich was bei euch bestelle(n lasse).

MfG


----------



## AquaHero@AT (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Phobya Lüftersteuerung*

Mh... ich kann leider nicht nachvollziehen, was das Problem war. Aber schade wärs schon. Ich könnte dir bei einer nächsten Bestellung Preislich entgegen kommen, sodass diese Missliche Situation aus deiner Sicht gedämpft werden kann. Was meinst du?


----------



## Flexsist (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Phobya Lüftersteuerung*

Naja hmmm, das wird schwierig. Da ich ja über einen Freund bestellt hab. Also würde das einmalige "entgegenkommen" wohl auf sein Namen weiter laufen, oder?
Und ja, schade wäre es wirklich! Ihr habt ja quasi das Monopol was Wakü & Zubehör angeht. Also ich kenn niemand der sonst soviel im Angebot hat wie ihr.
Ich meine okay, wäre ja auch bissel blöd jetzt nochmal extra ein 17€ Lüfter woanders zu bestellen (wobei ich schon in gedanken Verwendung für den klackernden hatte, wo's nicht so gestört hätte.) 
Und das entgegenkommen rechne ich *dir* und somit auch *Aquatuning* hoch an!!!! Dass zeigt das euch was am Kunden liegt, ich hoffe nicht nur das Geld.  Wann der Lüfter aber bei euch ankommen wird kann ich noch nicht sagen, liegt schon beim Freund aber der ist immer zu beschäftig mit der Arbeit grade. Ich meld mich dann einfach nochmal hier, oder wie verbleiben wir?

MfG


----------



## AquaHero@AT (1. August 2014)

*AW: Phobya Lüftersteuerung*

Gerne, meld dich hier und wir finden bestimmt eine Lösung!


----------



## Flexsist (8. September 2014)

*AW: Phobya Lüftersteuerung*

Ich hab das mit dem Lüfter schon wieder total vergessen.  Und mittlerweile ist es mir auch egal. Also Thema abgehakt. 

Mir ist übrigens aufgefallen das die Phobya Lüftersteuerung doch arge Probleme hat. Machne Lüfter und auch die Pumpe der Kompaktwakü geben an der Phobya Lüftersteuerung ein sehr nervendes surren von sich. An der Scythe Lüftersteuerrung war alles normal. Im Moment wird aber alles übers MB gesteuert.
Und auch hier ist mir das mit RMA usw grad alles zu nervig und stressig. Ausserdem hab ich schon ein paar Tempsensoren entsleevt.  ca. 45€ (Lüfter und Steuerrung) in den Sand gesetzt. Was solls...

(Ich bin ein Traum für jeden Händler. , aber gewöhnt euch nicht dran  )

MfG


----------



## AquaHero@AT (18. September 2014)

*AW: Phobya Lüftersteuerung*

Ok, deine Entscheidung. Ich kann ohne RMA hier nicht viel machen. Gewöhnen tun wir uns an soetwas nicht  Aber dankbar sind wir schon!!!


----------

